# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Maarianhaminan katuri

## antti

Ahvenanmaalla meinaavat lopettaa ilmaisen katurin ja vähentää muutenkin liikennöintiä            http://www.alandstidningen.ax/article.con?id=30844

----------


## ultrix

Ilmaisen joukkoliikenteen selvä haitta  pelkkiä kuluja, ei suoria tuloja johti tähän. Yllättävän kauan käytäntö kuitenkin kesti!

----------


## bussifriikki

Ymmärsinkö oikein, että ilta- ja lauantaivuorot lopetetaan?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että ilta- ja lauantaivuorot lopetetaan?


Kyllä ja näiden lisäksi vielä kesäliikenne.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ålandstidningenissä oli pari oikein mielenkiintoista lukijankirjettä:

Koko liikenteen tilastotietoja ym:
http://www.alandstidningen.ax/articl...=30937&iPage=8

Kuljettajan kommentti matkustajalaskennasta:
http://www.alandstidningen.ax/articl...=30917&iPage=8

----------


## Zambo

Kilpailutusta Maarianhaminassa: http://www.proffoffert.se/consumer/p...78&supplierId=

----------


## kuukanko

Ålandstidningenin tietojen mukaan Maarianhaminan kilpailutuksen voittaisi Viking Line. Ålandstidningenin uutinen Nya Ålandin uutinen

----------


## kuukanko

Tämäkin kilpailu on mutkistunut. Nya Åland kertoo, että Röde Orm aikoo jättää valituksen kilpailusta ja markkinaoikeuden sivujen mukaan kilpailusta onkin tullut eilen vireille valitus. Röde Ormin sopimus päättyy toukokuun lopussa ja Nya Åland maalailee jo kauhukuvaa, että kaupunkibussiliikenne Maarianhaminassa saattaisi jopa keskeytyä kesäkuussa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viking Line Buss liikennöi nyt Maarianhaminan paikallisliikennettä. Kesällä ajetaan Södra ja Norra Linjeniä arkisin päivällä tunnin välein. Talvella on myös iltaliikennettä. Kertalippu maksaa 2 ja kuukausilippu 30. Kalustona on ainakin nyt kesällä Volvo 8700LE.

----------


## Karosa

> Viking Line Buss liikennöi nyt Maarianhaminan paikallisliikennettä.


Kai sulla on kuvia tulossa tuolta reissulta? Itse ainakin odottelisin..  :Cool:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kai sulla on kuvia tulossa tuolta reissulta? Itse ainakin odottelisin..


Olen ottanut kuvia, myös tuosta ainoasta paikallisbussista. Laitan niitä nähtäville kotiuduttuani perjantaina.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Viking Line Buss liikennöi nyt Maarianhaminan paikallisliikennettä. Kesällä ajetaan Södra ja Norra Linjeniä arkisin päivällä tunnin välein. Talvella on myös iltaliikennettä. Kertalippu maksaa 2 ja kuukausilippu 30. Kalustona on ainakin nyt kesällä Volvo 8700LE.


Mitä Röde Ormin kalustolle ja yhtiölle ylipäänsä tapahtuu?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitä Röde Ormin kalustolle ja yhtiölle ylipäänsä tapahtuu?


Röde Orm ajaa ainakin ilmaista bussia uuteen Maxingen kauppakeskukseen. Linja tarvitsee ymmärtääkseni yhden auton, joka on OmniCity.

----------


## aki

> Röde Orm ajaa ainakin ilmaista bussia uuteen Maxingen kauppakeskukseen. Linja tarvitsee ymmärtääkseni yhden auton, joka on OmniCity.


Ja hoitaa kai edelleen kesäkaudella jotain sightseeing-ajoja ja talvikaudella koululaiskuljetuksia.

----------


## Lasse

> Kai sulla on kuvia tulossa tuolta reissulta? Itse ainakin odottelisin..


Ja meille heti-heti ihmisille Bosse Ahlnäsin kotisivu kertoo että auto on vuosimallia 2007 ja näyttää:
http://home.aland.net/bosse/ALX77_Godby_DSC_0681.JPG

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mitä Röde Ormin kalustolle ja yhtiölle ylipäänsä tapahtuu?


Yrityksen tunnuslukujen mukaan ei näyttäisi ihan heti huomenissa loppua limiitti ainakaan naftakortista:
--

http://www.finder.fi/Linja-autoliike...stiedot/173800

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Viking Line Buss liikennöi nyt Maarianhaminan paikallisliikennettä. Kalustona on ainakin nyt kesällä Volvo 8700LE.





> Kai sulla on kuvia tulossa tuolta reissulta? Itse ainakin odottelisin..


Tässä kuva tuosta bussista.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Asiasta hieman toiseen ja osin ohi aiheen: miten Ahvenanmaan autoverotus manner-Suomeen verrattuna menee linja-autojen, taksien ja henkilöautojen osalta?

----------


## Karosa

> Tässä kuva tuosta bussista.


Ei se pöllömmän näköinen ole. :P

----------


## Lasse

Kahden euron kertalippu ja 30:n euron kuukausilippu näyttävät toimineen erinomaisina pelotteina. Eivät enää matkustajat häiritse kuljettajien työskentelyä tässäkään pikkukaupungissa.

Aikaisemmin bussit ovat liikkuneet hyvin kansoitettuina myös kesäkuukausina. Nyt kyydissä näyttää olevan lähinnä vain tyhjiä istuimia.

----------


## kalle.

https://www.nyan.ax/nyheter/elbuss-d...eras-pa-aland/
Maarianhaminassa tutustutaan sähköbussiin. Ja hyvä niin, toivottavasti sielläkin huomataan sähköisen kaupunkiliikenteen edut.

----------

